# Ladies Day Out from Sharm



## queenie40something (Jan 14, 2008)

I am arranging a ladies day out on Tuesday 22nd September. I have hired a minibus and driver and we will go to St Catherines on to Blue Hole for a swim then head to Dahab for a little shopping and relaxation ending with a meal in a fab fish restaurant. There are 7 definite at the moment. Any ladies in Sharm are more than welcome to join us. The cost of the minibus and driver for the day is 800le and the cost will be shared.
Should be a lovely day out.


----------

